# Laudine's doodles



## Laudine (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello, and thank you for checking this thread 

Uh so, I haven't drawn anything in months, and it felt absolutely horrible. So I thought I'd start a thread to motivate myself to draw more... I hope no one minds~

I'm still learning about digital painting, and at the moment I'm focusing on master studies. Though I also doodle my own characters from time to time.


Here is the very last WIP I worked on, and it's a few months old >.> About 65% done I think?






The rest are in spoilers  Most of those are speedpaint, and done in about 2-3 hours per image.



Spoiler: Some more master studies













Masters are love.





Spoiler: Metal studies













As annoying it is to determine metal's reflections, I find them very relaxing to paint.





Spoiler: Fur/animal studies








Derp bear smile is derp.










Spoiler: Old OC portrait...








Seeing this make me cringe ;.; I made it when I was very new to painting portraits, and all the flaws are very glaring to me now. I should redo this sometimes...



Critiques are very much welcome! Thanks for checking!




-----------------------


*To do list!* Putting it here because I'm very disorganised and I need reminders. Not really in order:


Spoiler



- Quick portraits of my six OCs, to establish their facial features.
- Redesign all of six OCs. Their current look are so very horribad.
- More fur studies. (Want to try wolves, hamsters, and more cats) 
- More figure drawings.
- More master studies. (Bouguereau)
- Portrait doodle for DrewDiddy1996 (Evelyn)
- Portrait of my AC mayor, Laudine.
- Doodle some AC villagers. (Especially Anicotti)
- Portrait gift for Deenen


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 20, 2014)

sweet jesus that is some amazing art
i have nothing but positive things to say and most of them are "holy carp where did you learn to make such gorgeous pieces"

i am basically drooling rn those metal studies are FANTASTIC keep up the good work man


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 20, 2014)

These artworks are amazing. I love the armour one and the fluffy chick. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Miaa (Jul 20, 2014)

holy mother of .... you are beyond talented. words cannot express how amazing your talent is!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 20, 2014)

very gorgeous omg

love the bear and the flute especially <33


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow. These are absolutely amazing! I... just can't. Wow! <3


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 20, 2014)

This is extremely wonderful! ;-; I can't wait to see what you do in the near weeks to come!

Ps did you make your sig, and do you take commisons? ;;


----------



## BATOCTO (Jul 20, 2014)

wow!!!! you're really good at painting i'm amazed *0*


----------



## Aradai (Jul 20, 2014)

Your sig, I've seen that whole picture before on tumblr. Did you commission it? If so, that is the best AC piece I have ever seen. Your suggestion was amazing. Holy sweet Jeebus you are talented.


----------



## MayorGinny (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow... You are VERY talented. Words cannot explain how great your art is... Just... wow


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 20, 2014)

Gorgeous. I really like the way you did the lips on the portrait.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 20, 2014)

im laughing because you said you liked my art??????????????????? no
wrong
youre not allowed to like my art because youre ****ING INCREDIBLE ????? 
senpais arent allowed im sorry thats the rules
youre too amazing stop that


----------



## Laudine (Jul 20, 2014)

Bwah thank you so much guys! ;A; Really really glad to hear that you liked my works!

@oyasumibunbun: Aaa thank you you're too kind ;A; it's mostly just trial and error really, though for my case it's often errors, haha. Metal studies are fun, I should make them more xD Thanks again!

@Twinrova, Miaa, lynn105, Melissa-Crossing, BATOCTO, MayorGinny, RetroT: Thank you so much for your kind words ;//; I see a lot of room for improvements, but I'm glad you guys enjoyed them! Thanks for checking them out!  

@Luckypinch: Thank you! I'm so excited to be able to paint again, I have started on some speedpaints and it was so fun, haha. 
I didn't draw my signature though! I commissioned it from an amazing bud of mine >u< Here is her Tumblr: http://deenen.tumblr.com/
She's open for commissions as well!  
Myself, I don't do commissions, at least for now. I have a job that's currently taking over all my waking time, so I can't really do anything except a few doodles here and there ;-; I'd love to do some commissions though, maybe in a few months, after things have calmed down!

@ Sparkanine: Yes, I commissioned the three pictures from Deenen  Glad you liked my idea! I thought it would be fun to commission Cinderella-themed pictures from her, haha. I agree that they're the most awesome AC piece ever ;v;
And thank youuu ;A;

@Shirohibiki: Hnnngh but you're the senpai ;A; Notice me, senpai... 
Seriously though, I tried to paint anthro but they turned horribad. Much respecttt >.< Give me your secret. 


And here are some more of my older works... Again, most of those are quick studies and they took about 1-3 hours per piece.


Spoiler: Portrait study













Spoiler: Plein air paintings!








A beach near my home. Didn?t know that I painted waves the wrong way, my bad.






  Kiind of went too crazy with the lighting @_@





Spoiler: More fur studies













Botched up the texture pretty bad. Furs are hard to paint. Sorry, little mouse ;_;



[/Extremely long post is extremely long]


----------



## Mariah (Jul 20, 2014)

These are the best art pieces I have seen on this forum.


----------



## mob (Jul 20, 2014)

gosh, how the heck can you even paint. .


----------



## Aradai (Jul 20, 2014)

Laudine said:


> @ Sparkanine: Yes, I commissioned the three pictures from Deenen  Glad you liked my idea! I thought it would be fun to commission Cinderella-themed pictures from her, haha. I agree that they're the most awesome AC piece ever ;v;
> And thank youuu ;A;


I suspected that. That was really thought out of you! That artwork very beautiful.

As for your showcase, I really love the scenes you did. They look so lifelike and really stunning. Wow. I'm amazed.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 20, 2014)

I CANNOT BE THE SENPAI OF SOMEONE SO GREAT
runs away crying
NOT-SENPAI HAS NOTICED YOU AND WILL ALWAYS NOTICE YOU


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 20, 2014)

wow youre like a real artist or something

crazy

A++


----------



## Jollian (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow that's so amazing! I especially love the mouse and the flute paitings, the textures you can paint are amazing!! And the way you paint the light/reflections/shadows is so nice. very realistic. are you planning on becoming a professional artist? :0


----------



## eranir (Jul 20, 2014)

You've got real potential as a professional! Seriously, you've got good feels for colors, a lot of pieces I see drawn by beginners really just have that 'sky is blue and grass is green' feel. They attribute a specific color to a specific element, and never think of blending in different hues/colors to expand palette. you obviously understood this. Your works are gorgeous, don't give up because of that busy schedule!


----------



## Laudine (Jul 21, 2014)

@Mariah: Oh my gosh thank you! That's an honour to hear >//<

@bot: Nothing special, just good ol' round photoshop brush, accompanied with lots and lots of tea haha xD

@Sparkanine: Haha, I'm always overexcited whenever I commission her. I also commissioned another two pictures similar to that, although there's no special narrative. You can see it here if you're interested: http://deenen.tumblr.com/post/83792597490/and-at-last-the-final-gorgeously-painted
And I'm happy that you liked my works as well!

@Shirohibiki: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




No matter what you say you're still my senpai ok u//u *stalker kouhai*

@debironesu: Haha I'm still miles away from becoming a real artist, but thank you! ;u;

@mayorjillian: Really really glad to hear you enjoyed them! Textures are fun, but they're really hard to emulate, so glad you think they look okay! I especially experimented with rough texture in the first picture (the girl with flower basket), I hope it looks okay @_@
I do hope to make a living from drawing someday, though I want to try having a formal fine art education first ^^; At this moment I'm pretty much self taught.

@eranir: Oh thank you so much :'D I have been struggling with colour and shading for so long. I've just recently tried to learn them seriously, so I'm glad to hear that I'm in the right track 
Thank you for your encouragement as well! I'm definitely not stopping, it's been a part of my life for too long haha!
Funny you mentioned 'sky is blue and grass is green', because I used to colour exactly like that.


Spoiler: AHHH!








*hides in a corner*


Do you also draw? If you do I'd love to see some of your works 


--------------------
More stuffs below.





A gift for my friend, of his characters from his webcomic. Wasn't happy with how the colour and scenery turned out though, bleh. I should draw something else to make it up to him.


Spoiler: Metal studies again, because they're fun








Melty cubes thingy





Iron man :0





Spoiler: Still life








Ssh, you didn't see my MLP figure there.


Oh and... I was digging through my old folders and DA account and found these.


Spoiler: Old scribbles warning








Yes, they're drawings of the same girl.

She's one of my oldest OCs, dated back to my anime obsessed days. Oh boy it feels surreal to take a look back. Her design and backstory have changed completely midway.
I don't give her enough love though :< Need to draw her more...


----------



## Aradai (Jul 21, 2014)

HNNNNNG THAT GIFT ART IS BEAUTIFUL! I also like the metal studies. Also, when I am able to do so, I'll surely commission your friend. But for now, she gets a follow.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow!  Your art is wonderful!  I couldn't do that well even if I tried. 

I'm sure that people would love to take commissions.  You have incredible talent!


----------



## pengutango (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey Laudine! Definitely been a while.  Hee, hee, wonder if ya remember me. OMG, I totally did NOT know that you could draw! XD Your stuff looks great!! 

Btw, I love your sig. Super cute and detailed.


----------



## tinybears (Jul 22, 2014)

uff i'm in love with your metal studies 
i'm stuck in that stage of doing a sketch and never completing it, can't get colours accurate bleh
i was wondering if you could maybe take a look at this piece for me and help me understand how to get the colours accurate and make it more interesting to look at? you can completely ignore this since it's not rly the right place to put it hahah orz just really been desperate for some help from a good artist and wowee youarejustthat
http://i.imgur.com/QrAEaSZ.png
i don't use any references and i was thinking that was where i was going wrong since a lot of people have told me that just coming up with things from memory is bad; which they're right but i have a thing for it ;;
but ya you can just ignore this if you want kinda just threw a bunch of **** at you


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jul 22, 2014)

Laudine said:


> Spoiler: Metal studies again, because they're fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Metal studies again, because they're fun



You drew/painted that?!  I thought that was real!!


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 22, 2014)

can i commision you?


----------



## Laudine (Jul 22, 2014)

@Sparkanine: Hnnngg I'm glad that you liked that picture! ;-; I'm just so annoyed at it since it looks nothing like what I imagined in my head hahah.
And yay! I'd love to see your commission someday <3

@MeghanNewLeaf: Oh thank you very much ;v; I'd love to do commissions! I'm so curious to see what people will request, haha. Hopefully I can do commissions in a few months ^^

@pengu: Penguuuuuu of course I remember you!! *still drolls over your signatures* It's been a while, how are you?
Haha I never said anything about drawing since I was in a big hiatus anyway xD If I remember correctly, didn't you also draw? 
Haha glad you liked my sig too! I'm so in love with the picture xD Your sig is really cute too! I love Yookey's art *A*

@tinybear: Ah thank you, glad you liked the studies! And I'm so flattered that you want to hear my thoughts haha TuT I took a look on the picture you gave me, and I think it looks really nice!  But here are my thoughts:
At the moment the shading look nice, however the form is lost because of the blending. The light source is not very clear too.
Try to block the face with solid colours first to determine highlight and shadow, and after you nailed them you can start work on smoothing those colours and details.
Here is how I usually work: [link]
This is a sketch tutorial, but I think still relevant because it teaches about value: [link]
I think having clear shadow and light source will make the picture more interesting and attractive. Colours play big part as well, which brings into my next point...

I did a colour check on the picture, and did you only use one shade of pink for the skin?
From my experience it's not good to rely on only one shade of colour. Skin (and other things in general) actually consisted of many shades of colour. 
I usually separate them to three parts: highlight, midtone, and shadows.
For skin, I use cold colours for highlight like light blue, light green, and light purple because they will enhance the warmness of midtone area.   
For midtone it's just the good ol' several shades of pink and yellow/orange.
For shadows I usually just use saturated darker chocolate, green, and purple.
Mixing those colours together will make skin look more realistic and 'alive'.
This is a tutorial regarding skin from my favourite artist: [more link]
This one is very helpful as well: [link again]

You're right about references! I think it is very important to learn from real life instead of relying on memory. That way you can learn how things work realistically, and after you understand how it works, you can freely bend your knowledge to make more stylized drawings.
I was stuck on that part for so long, stubbornly believed that memory is enough. I only started to improve after I started studying references. Don't be like me *sobs* T_T
Good timing actually, I have just found this challenge: [Yet another link] I think it's a good idea to make small practices daily if you're interested 

Phew, that's a serious wall of texts. I hope it helps! Sorry I suck at English and explaining things haha ^^; Let me know if I'm unclear and I'll try to elaborate.

-------
Quick master portrait studies. I really miss doing these. I should get into habit to make at least one daily ><


----------



## tinybears (Jul 22, 2014)

Laudine said:


> --


omg thank you so much laudine ;_; /saveswalloftext
i was practicing with using grey scale before colour and i couldn't really figure out how to get the shading to look uhh right? without it only being one shade haha i don't really want to use grey scale but it's beginning to gnaw on me that i can't get colours right orz
but thank you so much for all the links and words of advice, it's really lovely of you <33 your english is perfect don't worry about it!


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 22, 2014)

i would pay *anything* to have my mayor drawn!


----------



## Laudine (Jul 22, 2014)

Gasp sorry I missed your comments, I was typing and typing that long post above, hahah.

@Meghan: Hahah yup! It was so fun to make. I used a reference for that, though I'm happy that you think it's real! xD

@Ryan: Thank you for your interest! I can't accept them at the moment because of work (I don't want to deliver rushed pieces!). Though, hopefully I'll be able to do them in a few months 
Would you like me to notify you when I'm open, if you're still interested? ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -



tinybears said:


> omg thank you so much laudine ;_; /saveswalloftext
> i was practicing with using grey scale before colour and i couldn't really figure out how to get the shading to look uhh right? without it only being one shade haha i don't really want to use grey scale but it's beginning to gnaw on me that i can't get colours right orz
> but thank you so much for all the links and words of advice, it's really lovely of you <33 your english is perfect don't worry about it!


No problem!! I really hope they help and let me know if anything's confusing! ;v;
Ahh, grayscale. I tried to work that way before, but can never really get it right. It seems that my brain is only programmed to "COLOR. NOW. RIGHT HERE RIGHT NOW!!!" xD
I stumbled upon a great tutorial on working with grayscale though! 
[I promise this is the last link]


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 22, 2014)

Laudine said:


> Gasp sorry I missed your comments, I was typing and typing that long post above, hahah.
> 
> @Meghan: Hahah yup! It was so fun to make. I used a reference for that, though I'm happy that you think it's real! xD
> 
> ...


Yeah!


----------



## Laudine (Jul 23, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> Yeah!


Sure thing! I'll definitely let you know when I'm open  Thanks for your interest again ^^






Colour studies are fun but they kill my hand.





First and last time I'll ever try to draw a car. Me and car is like oil and water.


----------



## pengutango (Jul 23, 2014)

Laudine said:


> @pengu: Penguuuuuu of course I remember you!! *still drolls over your signatures* It's been a while, how are you?
> Haha I never said anything about drawing since I was in a big hiatus anyway xD If I remember correctly, didn't you also draw?
> Haha glad you liked my sig too! I'm so in love with the picture xD Your sig is really cute too! I love Yookey's art *A*



I'm alright. No longer cycling, but I still have my sig shop.  Expanded it to also include avatars and ref sheets (those in particular in limited quantities). If you ever wanna order something, feel free.

Ha, go fig. XD Yeah, I do, but I don't draw much these days. My old tablet pen died and because it's such an old model, Wacom doesn't make it anymore. 

I did get a new tablet recently, but haven't really gotten to try it out too much yet. I should at least try to color something to refresh my memory as it's been quite some time since I've used it for drawing. I mainly used it for editing pics and such. 

Hee, hee. Thanks! Yeah, try refreshing the page a few times, you'll see some other sigs too. :3


----------



## Meira (Jul 23, 2014)

These are gorgeous!
Do you have a dA or Tumblr art account?


----------



## Laudine (Jul 25, 2014)

@Pengu: Ah too bad you don't cycle anymore, it was fun lurking in your thread (and stalking villagers as well xP). But it seems that cycling really take a lot of time though.  Especially when you cycle as much as you did!
I'm still really interested in commissioning signature from you by the way :'D I just need to think of an interesting background idea first, hahah.

Aw what tablet was it? D: Mine is an older model as well, and I'm so scared of it ever breaking. I don't think I will be able to replace it. 
I use Intuos5 at work, but it is annoying to use for some reason. The pen nib got worn out like no tomorrow, and the touch bar thing is irritating.
I'd love to see your drawings if you started drawing again though 

Ooh randomized signatures! Didn't notice that the first time haha. I love your signature collections! My favourite is the one with your mayor and Peanut. Really love the soft colour there~

@Meira: Thank you! ;u; Yes I have a doodle Tumblr, you can find it's here: http://lunateaa.tumblr.com/

I also have DA, but I haven't updated it for literally years ^^; Most of my stuffs there were from my anime drawing days and it's so embarrassing, haha. 
It's here if you want to take a peek: http://laudine.deviantart.com/

-----------

Also, it seems that I have some elusive free time for once! I'm thinking to take a black and white portrait request. Just one though. I'll draw for whoever ask first. Just comment with a reference :>

Things to consider for the request:
- It'll just be a reeeal quick sketchy portrait! Nothing special really ;v;
- Either male or female is fine with me. However let's keep it human for now.
- I'm really not into drawing mirth. I prefer melancholy, which means I draw frowns, scowls, and more neutral expressions. Nothing overly happy, sparkly, kawaii, or something like that please!
- Detailed accessories are very much welcome. They're therapeutic to paint!
- I aim to finish sometimes next week.

If no one's interested to request I'll just go back to my studies and doodling my OCs x) 
Whee finally drawing time!


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 25, 2014)

me please! ref in sig


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 25, 2014)

gahhh i'd love my Vampire OC!!!!

http://sta.sh/22bg5dca52og?edit=1

Nevermind forgot your not taking anything other than Humans.


----------



## Laudine (Jul 25, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> me please! ref in sig



Whoa you're quick *_* Alrighty! Do you mind if I draw his eyes showing? (Thinking of putting his sunglasses over his head)
Let me know if you prefer him wearing glasses though 

- - - Post Merge - - -



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> gahhh i'd love my Vampire OC!!!!
> 
> http://sta.sh/22bg5dca52og?edit=1
> 
> Nevermind forgot your not taking anything other than Humans.



I don't mind vampires actually! As long as they're humanoid, not anthro or creatures like dragons haha. Guess I should've been clearer ^^;

But really, I really want to try drawing Evelyn. *still drolls over her crown* It might take a while, but do you mind if I doodle her sometimes?


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 25, 2014)

Laudine said:


> Whoa you're quick *_* Alrighty! Do you mind if I draw his eyes showing? (Thinking of putting his sunglasses over his head)
> Let me know if you prefer him wearing glasses though



suprise me. the eye color is blue(like my hair) if you draw with the eyes showing! i do prefer him wearing the glasses!


----------



## Laudine (Jul 25, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> suprise me. the eye color is blue(like my hair) if you draw with the eyes showing! i do prefer him wearing the glasses!



Ah okay, I'll see what I can do then! Definitely looking forward to draw the glasses. I don't draw them enough  
It'll be a quick black and white portrait though if you don't mind! I'll let you know when I'm done


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 25, 2014)

Laudine said:


> Ah okay, I'll see what I can do then! Definitely looking forward to draw the glasses. I don't draw them enough
> It'll be a quick black and white portrait though if you don't mind! I'll let you know when I'm done



of course won't mind  a quick black an white portrait!


----------



## Laudine (Jul 25, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> of course won't mind  a quick black an white portrait!



Hooray! ^^ I'll try to get it done as soon as possible. Thanks again for your request


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 25, 2014)

:') your art is so beautiful.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 25, 2014)

Laudine said:


> Whoa you're quick *_* Alrighty! Do you mind if I draw his eyes showing? (Thinking of putting his sunglasses over his head)
> Let me know if you prefer him wearing glasses though
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...




YES YES YES! gahhh please do, i'd love to see what you create for me. take your time. gahh thanks dear I appreciate it. and ya I wasn't sure if Vampire counted as a human. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

and weeee thanks for complementing her head piece, it's actually suppose to represent a dark and gloomy Tiara. ^^


----------



## eranir (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi again! I've come back to admire your art again. It's so pwetty, and yeah I draw too, but not as good as you. I haven't done any serious study in a while ;-;. An yes, I'll be happy to show you more examples of ma art once I get back to town, but for now, I can only link you to other ppls topics where I've posted some of my work:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?199739-Any-Art-is-Good-Art/page6

I'll keep stalking ya along with the gazilion of other amazing artists I'm stalking (like namface on tumblr, love her anime style...wow, those colors *_*)


----------



## Laudine (Jul 25, 2014)

@Swiftstream: Oh thank you, glad you liked them! :'D

@DrewDiddy1996: Yay! I'm so looking forward to draw her. Hopefully I can work on that soon  
Haha yes I think her tiara is real pretty. It made me think of rose thorns. It really fits her personality n_n


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 25, 2014)

Gahhh thanks so much!!! I can't wait to see what beauty you create for me. ^^


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 25, 2014)

Do you take commissions? o3o


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 25, 2014)

i can't wait to see it! your art is great!


----------



## Geoni (Jul 25, 2014)

Wow you're amazing. The best feedback I can give is that you keep doing what you've been doing in order to get your skills to your current level.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 26, 2014)

bump


----------



## LindseyKate04 (Jul 26, 2014)

Dammit, you are incredible.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 26, 2014)

yeah you art is incredible! I can't belive i get my mayor drawn!


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

OH MY GOSH *O* ARE YOUR REQUESTS OPEN? I LOVE YOUR ART! OH MY GOSH


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 26, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> OH MY GOSH *O* ARE YOUR REQUESTS OPEN? I LOVE YOUR ART! OH MY GOSH



no. there was one balck and white free one but i replied in about 10 seconds.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

oh...


----------



## pengutango (Jul 27, 2014)

Laudine said:


> @Pengu: Ah too bad you don't cycle anymore, it was fun lurking in your thread (and stalking villagers as well xP). But it seems that cycling really take a lot of time though.  Especially when you cycle as much as you did!
> I'm still really interested in commissioning signature from you by the way :'D I just need to think of an interesting background idea first, hahah.
> 
> Aw what tablet was it? D: Mine is an older model as well, and I'm so scared of it ever breaking. I don't think I will be able to replace it.
> ...



Hee, hee. Glad you enjoyed it. It was because of people like you I stayed around as long as I did. Otherwise, I may be stopped sooner. Of course, now that I stopped cycling, I'm pretty much never in the VTP anymore. XD

Awesome, whenever you figure it out, as long I have at least 1 slot open, feel free to post a request. 

It was one of the older Wacom Bamboos, pretty sure might have been one of their original models too. XD Oh? It wore down that fast? I know the newer cheaper models are now known as Intuos and what were Intuos (like what you're using at work) are now called Intuos Pro.

I just got the cheapest Intuos (no way I'd get the Intuos Pro, since it'd be a waste of money for me) as the eraser and touch features are of no use to me. I never understood the hotkeys either, as I just don't know how to use them, so I don't use them. Yeah, I'm very slowly trying to get back into drawing. I do have a pic that I never finished, so I could potentially show you that one.

Yeah, you usually don't until you see my sig a few times that you notice that it changes with each page refresh. I need to make more/get more commissions from other people so I can add them to the rotation. I definitely think that using those is definitely a thing now since a lot more people are using it, from what I've noticed anyway.

Oh yeah, that one was really cute. Lee-chan drew it. I like her soft style, as it doesn't seem to be as common, since most artist use much more defined line art and such.


----------



## Laudine (Jul 30, 2014)

Bwahh so sorry for not updating lately! I got really sick during the weekend and at the moment I'm catching up with my work. Totally not fun x_x

In the meantime, here is one practice I managed to finish before I got sick:





It was a warm up practice just to make sure I haven't revert back to stick figures, hahah. 
Though, I'm definitely losing my speed. In my better days, I could deliver something more polished with the time I spent doing this. Oh well 

And here are the in progress shots:


Spoiler: For some reason my WIP shots always look so stupid











I'm working on Ryan's request at the moment, and I aim to finish by Sunday or Monday at latest. I'll also reply to comments when I have some free time! Thank you so much for the comments guys!! ;A;


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 30, 2014)

Gosh that's amazing, great work Laudine, still can't wait for whenever you decide to start mine. ^^


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 30, 2014)

sweet mother of god wat is this majesty ashfihg omf


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jul 31, 2014)

well shiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 2, 2014)

Bump. Can't wait!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 2, 2014)

Laudine said:


> Bwahh so sorry for not updating lately! I got really sick during the weekend and at the moment I'm catching up with my work. Totally not fun x_x
> 
> In the meantime, here is one practice I managed to finish before I got sick:
> 
> ...



Oh my god that is a fine looking man stunning. Jesus, you are talented. How do you art.
Hope you get better soon! <3

id tap that


----------



## eranir (Aug 2, 2014)

wow, that recent paintings you need is . I like the values on the guy. 

Here's a study I did recently (yes, I finaally decided to do one xD). Now I remember why I love drawing with HB pencils so much...(pic taken from 3DS camera)



Spoiler: based on image found on Wikipedia



...Just couldn't be bothered to go look for a fancy reference


 
...man that nose is too long.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 2, 2014)

eranir said:


> wow, that recent paintings you need is . I like the values on the guy.
> 
> Here's a study I did recently (yes, I finaally decided to do one xD). Now I remember why I love drawing with HB pencils so much...(pic taken from 3DS camera)
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool! I also agree, the nose is a bit too tall.


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 4, 2014)

Can't wait!


----------



## Laudine (Aug 5, 2014)

Finally finished your request Ryan! Sorry to make you wait and I really really hope you liked it!! 
Threw in a little colour too, hope you don't mind...




Thank you for your request! It was so fun and interesting to do, since I don't usually paint characters like your mayor, haha.

It's really late here and I need to have some Zs, so I'll send you the bigger file tomorrow :3

Before I go to bed... I just have to mention that your comment made my week, Sparkanine xDD
Love your value study too Eranir! It looks really awesome ;A; I'll elaborate tomorrow, but for now night everyone! (or I guess morning for most of users here)


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm dying, I love your art so much.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 5, 2014)

Wow that looks amazing!! Fantastic job laudine!! ^_^


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

Laudine said:


> Before I go to bed... I just have to mention that your comment made my week, Sparkanine xDD
> Love your value study too Eranir! It looks really awesome ;A; I'll elaborate tomorrow, but for now night everyone! (or I guess morning for most of users here)



I did? Haha, it's just me being my thirsty self xD
Ryan's picture is stunning, too! OMG. Also, are you feeling better? Good night! Get a lot of rest!


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 5, 2014)

Laudine said:


> Finally finished your request Ryan! Sorry to make you wait and I really really hope you liked it!!
> Threw in a little colour too, hope you don't mind...




BEAUTIFUL! Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 5, 2014)

Laudine said:


> Finally finished your request Ryan! Sorry to make you wait and I really really hope you liked it!!
> Threw in a little colour too, hope you don't mind...
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. It's amazing! Thank you so much!


----------



## eranir (Aug 5, 2014)

Laudine said:


> Before I go to bed... I just have to mention that your comment made my week, Sparkanine xDD
> Love your value study too Eranir! It looks really awesome ;A; I'll elaborate tomorrow, but for now night everyone! (or I guess morning for most of users here)



Well, I was actually more studying the face and all...I suck at drawing noses.

And OH MYYY, it's a friggin god drawn by a goddess of art . I wish I had a better computer so I could start going digital ;-;. Values so much easier to do with tools on a PC than with a pencil. Your style reminds me a bit of sakimichan, or is it just my imagination?


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

omg i hope you feel better and this thread still makes me feel like "wtf am i even doing with my life when there is magic like this happening"


----------



## Laudine (Aug 16, 2014)

Really really glad to hear that you liked it Ryan! I had fun working on it ^^

Apologies for abandoning this thread for a while ;~; I've been trying to recover from a breakup and so far I'm not doing a great job at it, hahah. But at least I managed to drag my lazy butt and finish another study!






Spoiler: Progress shots here










Was trying to emulate blurry, out of focus effect thingy. She also somewhat has a Renaissance vibe, which makes me happy since I'm a huge Renaissance nerd.


@RetroT: Gah thank you, glad to hear you liked my pieces! You're too kind ;u;

@Adventure9: Thanks!! Happy to hear that you liked it! :'D

@Sparkanine: Bahahah yep! I think your comment was one of the best I have ever gotten xD And thank you, I had a bad cold thanks to constant rain here, but now I'm back to normal! 

@DrewDiddy1996: Thank you, glad to hear you liked those two pictures! There is one more study I want to do, and after that I'll work on Evelyn. Sorry to make you wait ;~; I'm really looking forward to draw her though! I already have an idea in my head 8D

@Stepheroo: Ah thank you so much ;v; I was under the weather for quite a while. I blame it to crazy winter this year, but I'm fit as fiddle now. And nooo I've seen your art and I think they're lovely! I totally want to commission you if you're doing commissions ;~;

@eranir: Oh I see, the value looks really good in your picture as well though  I love how you did the face proportion as well! I can totally relate about drawing noses. The angles are so hard to get right adwcgshdgs. Definitely my least favourite facial feature to draw.

Yess value studies are so much easier digitally! Though I'm totally jealous of everyone who can shade really well using pencil... You included hahah.
I'm actually more influenced by my mentor Noah Bradley, but I see what you mean! Now that I look at Sakimichan's pictures, I think my brush strokes kind of resemble theirs. Oh my gosh the amount of favourites on their pictures o_o


---------------------
On an unrelated note, I was browsing through my commissioned hoard of my OCs, and my gosh seeing all the pretty pictures really make miss drawing them ;~;  Ungh I really haven't given my babies the love they deserve. I think after this I'm going to dedicate myself to draw my OCs more and eventually go back working on my comic. 

Here are some pictures I commissioned if anyone want to take a look at pretiness:


Spoiler








By Bleedman





By Medli





By Jaimito


----------



## Aradai (Aug 16, 2014)

Laudine said:


> @Sparkanine: Bahahah yep! I think your comment was one of the best I have ever gotten xD And thank you, I had a bad cold thanks to constant rain here, but now I'm back to normal!







Aww, that must have sucked. :/ Glad to see you well as ever though! And that study looks great! I love that little swirl of hair gaaaahhh. And sorry to hear about what happened. 

And those commissions are really pretty omg. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 16, 2014)

Gahhh it's honestly ok. I can wait for a masterpiece in your gorgeous style. Good luck with that last study!! And ahhh so exciting, you can totally p.m me if you wanna let me know what ideas you have. Whatever it may be I'm excited, surprises are always fun. 
Thanks so much for taking the time to draw for me, it's so very appreciated and I'm very thankful and LUCKY! ^^

Sorry about your break up, hope you can move on soon. ^_^


----------



## eranir (Aug 16, 2014)

Here's another one I did a few days ago, I couldn't resist . I spent a few days without wi-fi, so I decided to doodle from DVD covers. 



Spoiler: HFS



(...which stands for high-functioning sociopath ^^)
 
"Dear God, what is it like in your funny little brains? It must be so boring! "


----------



## Laudine (Aug 20, 2014)

@Sparkanine: Aah thank you ;~; It's an annoying feeling to deal with, but I'll definitely get better 
Strands of hair are so fun to paint xD And hahah that lenny face.
Glad you liked my commissioned pictures too! I might have commissioned people too much, but gah they're so worth it xD *goes back to live off crackers and water*

@DrewDiddy1996: Thank you! It's been somewhat hard but I'll move on eventually xD
Thank you for your patience and I have received the references you sent! Gah Evelyn is so pretty ;_; I'll reply to your VM in once I have a moment 
I've always wanted to mention this but I always forgot. Evelyn kind of reminded me of my OC so I'm so excited to be able to draw her! 

@eranir: Hnnngg that looks amazing! I love your values and shading as usual ;~; Much jelly xD 
What pencil do you usually use?


----------

I feel that I haven't put much colour lately with all the black and white doodles, so here is a rather old bird practices:




I have never been happy with my fur practices to be honest. I always feel that something is off :/ Perhaps the depth of field. Will have to work more on that!


No study this week because this week has been ridiculously busy ._.


And also more commissioned pictures of my OCs below because I'm a total commission addict and they're some of my favourites ever!


Spoiler













Both by my bud Kaskia!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 20, 2014)

Omfg I think you might have gotten me confused with someone else when you said you wanted one of my commission, cutie. Lololol, but these are fab.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wahhhhh its ok, I really don't mind waiting!! The wait will be surely worth it. OMG your too kind. *Blushes*
Ahhhhhhh so I are you talking about your OC with the long green hair? BECAUSE OMG the other day when I saw your OC commissions I was like WAHHHH she looks like a fancy version of Evelyn!! (No Lie) but ahhh I'm so glad you like my OC and will draw her soon. 

And so I totally understand your obsession with commissioning art on DA because I'm like losing control of commissioning artists on DA to draw Evelyn. I've already Commissioned 5 on DA and now I just payed for my 6th today. But ahhh *ramen noodle apocalypse on the way* xD


----------



## Laudine (Aug 20, 2014)

@steph: Noooo I've seen your arts around and I definitely want oneee *throws bells on screen*
I love your OCs too by the way :3

@Drew: Yes the green haired one! Oh my gosh you thought about that too?? Great minds think alike, hahah  
It's the hair methinks! The colour, length, and style look kind of similar xD [small voice] green hairs are awesome[/small voice]
My OC's name is Maddalena, and she's from a comic I'm working on 

And always awesome to meet fellow commission addict! *high fives*
Oh gosh 6 commissions? o_o At the moment I'm commissioning three myself. All of the artists are my favourites and they don't usually do commissions, so when I saw some spots I snatched them all without thinking hahah.

I'd love to see your commissions when they're done by the way! D-don't worry, all those ramen noodles are totally worth it... *eats some with tears streaming on cheeks*


--------

Speaking of commissions, here is my baby again!





This time by Shirotsuki. Frills and roses <3


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 21, 2014)

It's definitely the hair!! XD
And the detailed clothing styles!! 
Gahh me thinks Maddalena and Evelyn are twins from different galaxies!!! Lol jk but ahh I'm actually getting my first Anime commission of her in the end of August I believe and gahh I'll definitely show it to you once it's done. 
I also get a sketch tomorrow for that commission on DA I payed for today. I'll definitely be showing you the commissions I get for her on DA as i get them. Haha funny thing, 3 of the 6 commissions were artists that weren't taking commissions because they do personal works and they all excepted my commission request, I did have to stay off of DA for a bit because the temptation was horrible. But I'm excited for these next 2 commissions. I never imagined my character as an anime but it'll be interesting to say the least. 
We can eat ramen noodles together. ^^

OMG that is too too cute!! ^^


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 21, 2014)

Laudine said:


> @steph: Noooo I've seen your arts around and I definitely want oneee *throws bells on screen*
> I love your OCs too by the way :3



I would defs prefer your art over mine any day omg. But I can doodle you something if you want? If there are any character in particular, just pm/vm me the references and I can try to whip up some poop arts for you, free of charge because my art is not worth any monies.

And omg thank you so much. I love when people also like my OC's. <3333


----------



## Noodles_ (Aug 21, 2014)

Wow. These are fantastic! You are so talented!


----------



## eranir (Aug 24, 2014)

Laudine, Your art is beautiful as always . For doodles...I usually just use HB pencils, I tend to keep one sharpened for refining lines, and one that I hardly sharpen for coloring gray areas. I have a set of pencils especially for sketches, but I doodled that one at a friends place so I didn't bring it with meh. Besides, I'm someone who doesn't have the habit to switch pencils for doodling or brushes for painting on traditional medium . 

Btw, I'd love to do art trade sometime with you .

I just got back from a convention, it was frigging amazin'!!! I saw a lot of talented artists in person, including the amazing sakimichan and shilin. I was like OHMIGODDESSES . I'm quoting my friend who said he "wanted to just throw money everywhere and take everything" haha. And since I'm a dummie who forgot my camera, I used my 3DS to take pictures xD. Please bear with the terrible quality. 



Spoiler: Artist alley






humm, the name of the artist at this stand is eluding me for now.
Also, I can't find the pic for sakimichan's stand D:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 26, 2014)

OMGERSH!!! You are so good! Did you make your signature? I WANT ONE SO BAD!


----------



## Laudine (Sep 23, 2014)

Gaaaah so sorry for deserting the thread lately! I've been ridiculously busy in the past few weeks >_<' I've been also slowly working on another study though. I think it'll be done in a week or two 

In the meantime, here is one of my older study! 


Spoiler: Might be a bit NSFW? Not sure










It's a study of a painting by one of my favourite artist ever, Serge Marshennikov! I was somewhat proud of it before, but now I can see flaws that bugs me to oblivion  *is too critical of myself*

I'll read the comments and reply to all in the morning, but for now I just want to bump this thread so I don't forget about it hahah  *gets shot*


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow that older study is great!!


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Sep 23, 2014)

Okay wow

Okay wow

Okay wow what


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 23, 2014)

Another fantastic piece! Love following your works on here! ^^


----------



## Temari (Nov 11, 2014)

I have a question, what is your process like for backgrounds? I always have so much trouble doing them and it's something I really want to get better at ;w;~


----------



## quartztho (Nov 12, 2014)

Asdfghjkl! That is like the best thing ever seen like omg how?


----------



## Laudine (Dec 27, 2014)

Gah! I'm so sorry for deserting the thread ;.; The past few months have been crazy. Works always explode near the end of the year it seems! 

I'm on my Christmas break now though, so I'll be able to read and respond to the comments :'D I'm also thinking about taking one TBT bells commission if anyone's interested, though I'm not sure about the price, hahah!

In the meantime, here is something I did for Fair art contest before I completely forget about it:




It was a blast to do! I've been wanting to do AC fanart so it was awesome to be able to finally draw my favorite villagers! (Felicity and Anicotti especially <3)
I'm not expecting to win anything, but I hope someone enjoyed it 

And ack didn't see MintSwift's question earlier! I'll do my best to answer it


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 27, 2014)

omg how much for a town sig?

(That piece is amazing!!! Did you get my pm?)


----------



## Laudine (Dec 28, 2014)

Thank you, really glad you liked it!! It was really fun to work on 

Hmm I'm not sure yet about the pricing. I haven't been lurking in a while so I'm pretty out of touch hahah ^^;
Thinking maybe one or two characters, with background like this.





I should ask around for pricing suggestions x_x


----------



## Lilliee (Dec 28, 2014)

Holy f/ it's paintery style + a background. 8'D Idk about you but for me it takes aaaggggeeeees to paint. 
plus that lighting and shading ain't no joke man you should start RLCs.

Not sure about others, but as another artist who struggles with painting, no less than 1000 tbt aHHHHH. 
psst do you have any sites where you upload your art I could follow? loving your style!


----------



## pengutango (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey again Laudine! I would totally pay at least 1k  for that. Would love some art from ya, though probably unlikely. XD At least it's pretty up to look at.  I love it !! Btw, you draw your sig? It looks pretty cool.


----------



## Laudine (Dec 29, 2014)

@Lilliee: Hahahah I actuallyyyy work embarrassingly slowly myself. Being too perfectionist doesn't help as well. I usually ended up obsessing with every little details and finish it after a million ages hahah TuT. How long does it usually take you to finish a painted drawing? 

And thank you glad to hear you liked it!! So flattered that you think I should do RL commissions TuT I used to take them but it was years ago when I was still drawing chibis. I'm not sure about the pricing for painted things hahah. I think I'll test with TBT bells first just to be safe! xD

I usually post my stuffs on Tumblr, this is the link: http://lunateaa.tumblr.com/
I have DA but I haven't post anything there in ages hahah. I love your style! Hope you don't mind me watching you *u*

@pengu: Penguuuu how are you? I hope your holiday has been great so far 
Hahah I definitely want to make something for you sometimes! I've seen your commissions around and ahh they're all so adorable! I'd love to do something different with what I usually draw nowadays xD
Is the girl in your avatar your OC or persona?

And no I didn't draw my sig, I commissioned it from one of my favourite artists http://pettryb.deviantart.com/ 
Glad you liked it! I think it turned out really lovely, I'm a sucker for traditional arts hahah.


Spoiler: Here are the full pictures if you want to take a look










---------

And just wanted to do one last study before the year ends.






It is a really quick doodle, just a practice to improve my speed. It took about three hours instead of the usual seven+ hours so hooray? It's a Bouguereau study. I've been fangirling on his arts for months now.

I'll try my best to make next year a much more productive year, drawings and practice wise!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 29, 2014)

Laudine said:


> And just wanted to do one last study before the year ends.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> ...



QUICK DOODLE HAHAH.

_keels over_


----------



## Lilliee (Dec 30, 2014)

Laudine said:


> @Lilliee: Hahahah I actuallyyyy work embarrassingly slowly myself. Being too perfectionist doesn't help as well. I usually ended up obsessing with every little details and finish it after a million ages hahah TuT. How long does it usually take you to finish a painted drawing?
> 
> And thank you glad to hear you liked it!! So flattered that you think I should do RL commissions TuT I used to take them but it was years ago when I was still drawing chibis. I'm not sure about the pricing for painted things hahah. I think I'll test with TBT bells first just to be safe! xD
> 
> ...



8'D Well I work slowly as well pfft, usually it's just me procrastinating or drawing something I'm not meant to be. D: hum, I usually take 4-5 hrs if it's like a waist-up? Never really tried full backgrounds and bodies and such since I'm super lazy and I have a habit of not finishing works ;v ; /has like 68465489 unfinished files. 

usually painting styles go for heaps! - since it's a process that takes ages ; A ; But then again it really depends on how you market yourself. Ehe - good luck!  I really think you should do an art auction though aha  

I'll go check out your tumblr in a bit!  My tumblr's .... full of ...aha... sport animes... so I'll follow you on my art tumblr ; v ; Oh, and ty for the watch omg ♥ Your art style is sooo beautiful ahHHHH /im really honoured!


----------



## pengutango (Dec 30, 2014)

Laudine said:


> @pengu: Penguuuu how are you? I hope your holiday has been great so far
> Hahah I definitely want to make something for you sometimes! I've seen your commissions around and ahh they're all so adorable! I'd love to do something different with what I usually draw nowadays xD
> Is the girl in your avatar your OC or persona?
> 
> ...



The holidays overall have been relatively quiet, but least no drama, which is always nice. Hope yours have been great so far as well. Haha, yay!  That would be awesome if you could someday~  If you were up for something different and a challenge, my armored OCs are the way to go. XD 

Probably the most complex in design, and while I love them, the armor makes it hard for me to get much art since most artists I run into don't want to/can't do armor. I don't blame them since it's not the easiest thing to draw. I do have an alternative outfit for them and always open to new outfits too. 

Otherwise, it's either my mayor or Fantasy Life character in one of their various outfits. As for my avatar, that girl is my ACNL mayor.  One of my friends on TBT got the pic for me as a Christmas present. Ooh! That came out great! Love how the full size looks. Yeah, I was wondering if it was digital or traditionally done since I couldn't tell as I know there's ways to do watercolor digitally. 

But... even when traditional watercolor is enhanced in Photoshop, is it possible to do digital water color that mimics the real thing?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Dec 30, 2014)

Glad to see Your back! Your art is looking amazing as usual. Still look forward for you to draw Evelyn whenever you have spare time. ^-^


----------



## nicolaig (Jan 1, 2015)

pengutango said:


> But... even when traditional watercolor is enhanced in Photoshop, is it possible to do digital water color that mimics the real thing?



You can get pretty close to watercolor digitally in Photoshop with the right brushes, like the Grutbrushes watercolor Photoshop brushes


----------



## Laudine (Jan 3, 2015)

@KelseyHendrix: Noooo *catches*
But really it was embarassingly quick hahah xD T-those unrefined strokes and details... *chokes*


@Lilliee: Ahahahaa I can totally relate. I have like 4756653657435 unfinished things too. I often have random ideas and thought "Omg best idea ever", but when I actually started working it, it turned lamer and lamer until I can't stand it anymore and scrapped the whole thing heh. *sobs*
4-5 hours is pretty nice though! Especially when it's coloured like yours  I used to do basic cell shade and I was nowhere as fast xD *jelly* Do you use Photoshop to colour?

Haha yes I plan to do an art auction since for the life of me I can't figure the price. I only hope there are some interest x)

Ahh thank you for the watch back too! ;u; *honoured* I plan to revive my DA sometimes soon so I hope I won't disappoint!
I'd love to commission you sometimes by the way hahah. Hope you don't mind me stalking checking out your art shop too 


@pengu: Oh great! Glad to hear yours was nice  Mine has been pretty good, I spent mine lazing around 24/7, which is a great break from my usual works xD *it justifies my user title too*

Wow armoured OCs? I'd love to take a look at them! Do you have any picture of them? Metal takes a long time to paint but when done right they usually look amazing. I think they're worth the effort hahah.

Aw that's very nice of them! Your mayor looks great, I love how they drew her hair 
I actually never seen digital watercolour painting that can 100% mimic traditional. Usually the textures are different so you can tell that it was done digitally (especially when it comes to paint blotch thing like in this painting). I've never used it, but I heard digital watercolour brushes in Corel Painter works pretty close to traditional.


@DrewDiddy1996: Haha thank you! I miss talking to you xD Hope everything has been great! Hahah yes and I'm looking forward to draw Evelyn! Spoiler: I'm actually doodling her at the moment.
I see you have a new OC too! She looks so amazing hnnngg. Love her design!


@nicolaig: Ooh interesting! I checked it out and is it these brushes? http://grutbrushes.com/
I love how they look. Will definitely give them a try, thanks for your recommendation!


By the way I don't think I have posted these before. They're a million years old sketches, but I still kinda liked the concepts 




Might want to revisit that sketch in the middle, hah.


----------



## pengutango (Jan 3, 2015)

nicolaig said:


> You can get pretty close to watercolor digitally in Photoshop with the right brushes, like the Grutbrushes watercolor Photoshop brushes



Ooh, thanks for the info.  That'd be interesting to try for sure. Haven't colored in Photoshop in ages since when I did a lil more art, it was in SAI.



Laudine said:


> @pengu: Oh great! Glad to hear yours was nice  Mine has been pretty good, I spent mine lazing around 24/7, which is a great break from my usual works xD *it justifies my user title too*
> 
> Wow armoured OCs? I'd love to take a look at them! Do you have any picture of them? Metal takes a long time to paint but when done right they usually look amazing. I think they're worth the effort hahah.
> 
> ...



Haha, lawl.  And yep. I have ref sheets for two of them. The 3rd... well I don't have art of him yet, besides a sketch. Pics are under the spoiler tag: 


Spoiler: refs














Art by Aervels: 






 Yeah, no surprise there. But, when there are artists willing to try 'em, it's pretty cool to see how they interpret it. 

Indeed. Totally a surprise too, so was pretty stoked when I saw it. 

I've never used Corel Painter before, so I have no say in that one. XD Ooh, that painting's pretty~

And I love those concept pics you have. Those angler fish are totally my fave for sure. Got a soft spot for them. XD


----------



## Laudine (Aug 16, 2015)

Guess who is the horrible individual who completely forgot about this thread! Why, it's no other than yours truly. *shrinks away*

I'm currently collaborating with a writer to make a short comic, so I thought it'd be nice to revive the thread and post some of the concepts later 

In the mean time, here are some studies I did during the past few months:




^ really quick digital study.





^First time drawing using charcoal. It was really hard, but incredibly fun! Will definitely do more studies using traditional medias.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 16, 2015)

UH UH I THINK I JUST FAINTED.
Please can I have all of your talent.

You know if you wanna draw hamsters, I wouldn't mind if you drew mine *wink wink.
All jokes aside your art is amazing xD


----------



## Laudine (Aug 16, 2015)

Slammint said:


> UH UH I THINK I JUST FAINTED.
> Please can I have all of your talent.
> 
> You know if you wanna draw hamsters, I wouldn't mind if you drew mine *wink wink.
> All jokes aside your art is amazing xD



Aw thank you! Thank you for checking out my stuffs and glad you liked them  It's an honour! And sure take all of it!! *puts brain inside a jar* xD

Oh you have a hamster? Must be really adorable! What is his/her name?  I wish I can have hamsters too, but hamsters are banned where I live D':


----

Oh, I was also going to post this earlier, but apparently I forgot, haha ^^; It's just some gesture practice sketches. Drawing is hard.


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 16, 2015)

i need this art oh my god how


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 17, 2015)

ur art is so great!! u are really talented c: this is much more than doodle tho
more like master pieces


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 17, 2015)

Laudine said:


> Aw thank you! Thank you for checking out my stuffs and glad you liked them  It's an honour! And sure take all of it!! *puts brain inside a jar* xD
> 
> Oh you have a hamster? Must be really adorable! What is his/her name?  I wish I can have hamsters too, but hamsters are banned where I live D':
> 
> ...



Her name is princess peach, she's a cinnamon banded short haired Syrian :3.
Hamsters are banned? Nooooo how! That's terrible . Thank you for the talent xD.
:3


----------



## Caius (Aug 17, 2015)

Your realism stuff is gorgeous.


----------



## mayor-essy (Aug 17, 2015)

"doodles"  *screams* these are masterpieces. *A*


----------



## Laudine (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh my gosh thank you for the kind comments ;-; You're all too nice hahah xD They're so far away from masterpieces, but thank you so much!

@Caius: Thank you, glad you think they look okay! I'm a fan of your art so it really means a lot haha 

@Slammint: She must be so cute! *jelly* I used to have a syrian hamster as well, but I moved overseas... and happened to land on a place where hamsters are prohibited. I know right! Something about foreign rabbit infestation happened, and after that certain exotic animals are banned here. Weird law is weird xD

---------------------------------


Here is a charcoal portrait with slightly exaggerated features. I don't think I've ever posted this anywhere else before 





I recently got a chance to attend a class taught by this wonderful artist I've admired for years. He showed me what I've been doing wrong all this time, namely values, edges, and simplification. Now I know! I'm so lucky to be able to join the class ;.; Now it's time to try to improve. One day I'll get there, one day...


And here is something I did for the fire festival. I had to really rush it, but I love the theme and I've been wanting to draw my mayor for ages, sooooo....




I hope it looks okay though


----------



## cIementine (Sep 4, 2015)

Laudine said:


> Oh my gosh thank you for the kind comments ;-; You're all too nice hahah xD They're so far away from masterpieces, but thank you so much!
> 
> @Caius: Thank you, glad you think they look okay! I'm a fan of your art so it really means a lot haha
> 
> ...



well make some toast and call me mildred because this is some hella fantastical art you got going on here.


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 4, 2015)

Fantastic art. I think your entry for the fire event (idk the name haha) was the most captivating for me! Looks great :,D


----------



## derezzed (Sep 4, 2015)

Wow, the latest pieces are amazing! You have such a cool style and every art piece you do is so interesting. It amazes me how you can draw in such a stunning way.

[THIS] IS MIND-BOGGLING. It would be my favorite piece of yours, if I was forced to pick a favorite. Lol. Literally everything looks great though, even old pieces from a year ago. It's like you're on a whole other level, haha.


----------

